# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Keith Griffen's artistic styles

## mrbrklyn

Keith Griffen is a brilliant and underated artisat who seemed to undergo a maturity and style change which upset some.  The theory was that he was influenced by José Antonio Muñoz, but if Griffen was influenced by Munoz, then more so was Frank Miller



Personally, I am a fan of the style.  The Ambush Bug stuff is pure cartooning genius

----------


## mrbrklyn

Sample of his Legion work

----------


## mrbrklyn

Dr Fate work - some of his best

----------


## mrbrklyn



----------


## dancj

I love Giffen's art from that period.  IMO, he peaked on that Dr. Fate miniseries which is just beautiful.

The Munoz thing is undeniable though.  It wouldn't surprise me if Frank Miller has some Munoz influence as well, but he's never aped him as closely as Giffen did.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> I love Giffen's art from that period.  IMO, he peaked on that Dr. Fate miniseries which is just beautiful.
> 
> The Munoz thing is undeniable though.  It wouldn't surprise me if Frank Miller has some Munoz influence as well, but he's never aped him as closely as Giffen did.


Did Munez ever have anything to say about it?

----------


## dancj

> Did Munez ever have anything to say about it?


I don't know - but a lot of other people did.

BTW - Giffen talks about it here: https://www.newsarama.com/32113-giff...him-going.html

----------


## mrbrklyn

> i don't know - but a lot of other people did.
> 
> Btw - giffen talks about it here: https://www.newsarama.com/32113-giff...him-going.html



thank you for that link!!!

----------


## mrbrklyn

Action Comics has a few classic covers and this is one of them...

----------


## j9ac9k

I love his darker stuff, but if he had kept up with this cleaner style, it might've been my favorite:
1021862_original.jpg

----------


## SixSpeedSamurai

I didn't care much when he was going directly with ink, it looked awful.   Infanticide and Trencher.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> I didn't care much when he was going directly with ink, it looked awful.   Infanticide and Trencher.


he keeps evolving - see this
http://www.tcj.com/i-want-to-know-my...et-name-again/

----------


## mrbrklyn

> he keeps evolving - see this
> http://www.tcj.com/i-want-to-know-my...et-name-again/

----------

